# mando-guitar?



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

i am trying to find a neck for a mandola body.Not just any mandola but one that looks like a dreadnought!I was searching through ebay and found this kit(sorta)that has the front,back and sides(unbended).I plan on buying this "kit" and turning it into a travel guitar.This will be my first guitar project and im wondering if anyone has any advice on how to convert a mandola neck to fit 6 strings or do i make a custom neck?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Not sure I understand the question....The scale on a guitar is 25.5" (what I use).The scale on a Mandola is 22"......Going to be hard to convert....The scale on a Irish Bouzouki can be 25.5" (what I use). Its actually 26" but you can easily convert a guitar into a Bouzouki...Tune in GDAE and there it is.....If you enjoy building than thats the way to go.....Larry


----------

